# Glashütte Durability



## tarratink

I've admired Glashütte designs for years. I've also heard about durability issues with their watches. Often the complaints came from others who decided to take them into water, and they're not built for that. Have others had other durability issues? What was servicing with Glashütte like in these cases?


----------



## rationaltime

I wonder if you posted in the wrong forum.

I have a Mühle-Glashütte watch and have had no trouble with it.
That is a rather small sample. However, I expect we would see 
reports on the forum if people were experiencing problems. We 
don't see much of that.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Nokie

I have owned numerous MG's over the years and they have all been trouble-free with no issues whatsoever.

Great brand, IMHO.


----------



## Erik_H

I have owned and used a Mühle Glashütte for ten years. No problems whatsoever.


----------



## bruck177

Appreciate the insight. I'm considering a SeaQ panorama date and must be confident durability won't be an issue with at tool watch of that magnitude.


----------



## Mediocre

The Mühle Glashütte S.A.R. Rescue-Timer: Purpose-Built for German Maritime Search and Rescue Association | aBlogtoWatch


Sponsored post presented on aBlogtoWatch by advertiser The roiling, tempestuous waters of the North Sea have a well-earned and fearsome reputation among the seafaring. Located between the British Isles and the Northern Europe, the North Sea is a major shipping route, but a treacherous one due to...



www.ablogtowatch.com





I doubt they would choose a company that has issues making durable or waterproof watches!

No issues with my MG either


----------



## Sean Pizzle

bruck177 said:


> Appreciate the insight. I'm considering a SeaQ panorama date and must be confident durability won't be an issue with at tool watch of that magnitude.


I think you're in the wrong sub forum...


----------



## wkw

I have an Muhle since 2014 and it runs flawlessly 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Asiafish1967

bruck177 said:


> Appreciate the insight. I'm considering a SeaQ panorama date and must be confident durability won't be an issue with at tool watch of that magnitude.


SeaQ is Glashutte Original, an entirely different company that is far higher up in terms of price, focusing more on in-house movements. Muhle is more of a tool watch brand, using (heavily modified) 3rd party movements And aiming less for luxury and more for durability (in my opinion).

Both are excellent brands with sterling reputations.


----------

